# Fictionwise and Nook



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been sort of looking over Fictionwise books and it doesn't look like their prices are all that great for epub books for the Nook. They look the same or more for the same books on Amazon. Is the best time to buy at Fictionwise when they run their rebate sale, where you buy a book and then get so much money put back into your account to spend later? I'm trying to decide if buying a Nook would be beneficial, in addition to my kindle. Have you bought any books on Fictionwise at great prices?? Let me know your opinions.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fictionwise is suffering from the same problem as Amazon. The agency model has killed all of the discounts.

The Buywise Club for $30 per year would get you one free book and 10% off every book. Gone.
Used to get 100% rebates on all NYTimes bestsellers. Gone.
Used to get coupons good for 10%, 20%, 30% off all books for a period of time. Gone.

I have a few hundred dollars in rebate credits that I accumulated earlier this year before the agency model took effect. I have recently used some of those credits to purchase some mulit-format horror magazines that were on sale. I won't use the credits to buy a book for $20 that can be had elsewhere for $10, I'll just wait for the odd discount to appear and use them then.


----------

